# Pet peeve!! Please tell me I'm not being over-sensitive.



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

So, Carter, Gus and I went to the winter farmers' market at the park near our apartment for a quick little look-see. I had Gus on a tight leash because it was fairly crowded and I'm always afraid that he'd get stepped on. A lady came up and without saying a word to me (or asking permission!!), PICKS UP Gus off the ground and exclaims: "what a sweet little puppy!! He's so precious!" Then she bounces him up and down! I was shocked. :angry::OMG!: I couldn't hold it any more and said "Excuse me ma'am. I'd really appreciate it you put my dog back down. He's not too comfortable with strangers handling him. Thank you. And next time, ask permission before you touch." 

She got very huffy and replied that she has multiple dogs at home and was an "expert" (her words, not mine) at handling them and she just didn't understand why I was upset about it. Then she walked off.

Was I right to be angry? Carter thinks this was harmless, and I was overreacting. I shot back that what if she'd dropped him? Wouldn't he be upset then? He had nothing to say to that. I was just shocked by this lady's rudeness in thinking that she can just grab another person's dog without permission. I mean geez, common courtesy says you ask before you touch. I'm just baffled by the audacity of some people!

This is not the first time this has happened to him, btw. At the same market during the summer, a similar incident happened with another older lady just picking him up without permission. I think this is the last straw. I will be carrying Gus (or putting him in a stroller when I buy one) the next time we go there. People can be frustrating!!! END RANT.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I get nervous when people just go up and grab my dogs too,especially with the circovirus going around.I have no idea how other dog owners are about vaccinating their pets or what they've been exposed to..
It's just plain courtesy to ask first.. period!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think a member on this forum had a stranger pick up her fluff, drop him and he died from the injuries...so you weren't being paranoid....


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> I think a member on this forum had a stranger pick up her fluff, drop him and he died from the injuries...so you weren't being paranoid....


:OMG!: That's terrible! I can't even imagine what I would do if this had happened to Gus! Someone would've had to bail me out of jail.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You had EVERY right to be upset about this. I would have told her the same thing you did and would tell her that if she was an 'expert' she would know that just picking up strange dogs is not something that should be done. Ever. Esp. without asking permission.

This isn't a pet peeve - this is dangerous and bad dog etiquette on her part.


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

No, you were NOT being overly-cautious! That woman was way out of line!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had someone literally in a tug of war with me trying to pick my dog up off a table at a show. I have had others pet my dog at shows by rubbing the top of the head where the topknot is already done. I might have been a tad bitchy with both of those incidents. 

Clearly, this woman was no expert and is NUTS because anyone who knows dogs knows that you ALWAYS ask the owner before petting, touching, feeding or making any kind of contact with your dog. 

I will say though that it is a good idea to keep a closer watch. I do not like my dogs down on the ground in a crowd. There are too many potential dangers. If other dogs are there, you might find someone with a retractable leash, not keeping control. Or someone with poor coordination / balance could step on them. Or someone could drop something they might ingest that could contain a toxin (a Sugar Free mint, a pill). All dogs are vulnerable, but our small dogs are especially so. When I was taking the training course to work with therapy dogs, they warned us especially about the potential for dropped medications on our assignments. Take it as a learning experience about how this was just some lunatic person, but someone who thankfully did not mean malice, greater threats exist.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> When I was taking the training course to work with therapy dogs, they warned us especially about the potential for dropped medications on our assignments. Take it as a learning experience about how this was just some lunatic person, but someone who thankfully did not mean malice, greater threats exist.


You make some very good points, Carina! I sometimes take for granted that our dogs are so small and vulnerable and often need special accommodations in certain situations. More often than not, I carry Gus in a fundle when at the market, precisely because of the crowds. I never even thought about things that could be dropped on the ground! :eek2_gelb2: It really is a sobering thought that there are so many things that can harm our dogs. I will definitely be more vigilant from now on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good advice.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Allison, it is such a good thing we weren't together when this happened! We would have both lost it on that lady. :angry: It is not okay to reach for someone's dog without permission...it was dangerous for the lady and for little Gus  . It only takes a minute for a fluff to snap/nip (even one that's not prone to doing so) when they feel surprised or threatened, so an "expert" would certainly know that! :blink: My other fear in our area is that someone would try to run away with him - that may be paranoid thinking, but I can't help but be concerned about it. Hi I'm Bridget and yes I'm a worrying and overprotective fluff mom. Therapy begins at 2:00 p.m. lol :HistericalSmiley:!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

You've had every right to be upset. Dogs are not toys, they're not for grabbing and touching at whim, no matter how cute and toy-like they look. It's the rule number one: you always ask the owner before petting the dog. And even if you've got the permission to touch, what kind of crazy person picks the dog up? What for?
Cashmere doesn't like to be restrained and doesn't like being picked up by strangers. I discovered it when some guy is the park grabbed her and she wiggled her way out and fell to the ground. Fortunately nothing bad happened, but I totally understand why you were mad.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DD had a rescue maltese who was totally devoted to her, but did not like strangers or children. I would warn people in the park but some would not listen because they fancied themselves as "otherwise." Well they were "other"=stranger, but not "wise"=smart---we had a few nips.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am walking McC now each day at a local strip mall inside. Impossible to exercise in upstate NY now with frigid temps and salt on roads everywhere. I only walk her for 15-20 minutes and a good pace and we constantly have people coming up and stopping us to try and pick her up. I clearly state the minute they say "Oh how cute" a simple "Thank You, We are in training now and if you are still here when we finish we will stop back to say hello"- It works.. I look like a bitch but I don't want a million people petting her and distracting our mission which is to get rid of this extra/stress energy that she has. I know I am over protective, but we have to be. I will not walk her in crowds on a short leash or any leash period.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

All good advise. I could see the same happening with a stroller too. Crazy person tries to reach in to pick up. Make sure they are teathered, or the stroller is closed.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You are not over reacting at all! I would have had the same reaction. I'm shocked that anyone would just grab your dog without asking - especially someone who claims to be an "expert" :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You are not over reacting. This could have resulted in injury to your fluff. And, what if your fluff was fearful and nipped at the stranger? 

I flew to FL for the weekend (am actually sitting at JAX right now) and on Friday when I got here I saw a man with an adorable little mix. I asked "May I" and he said "thank you for asking - yes." Turns out it was a little mix rescue on its way to its forever home. The new owner and I then started talking about how people don't ask - they just assume that because it's a small dog it can be touched or picked up. Sheesh!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

maggieh said:


> You are not over reacting. This could have resulted in injury to your fluff. And, what if your fluff was fearful and nipped at the stranger?
> 
> I flew to FL for the weekend (am actually sitting at JAX right now) and on Friday when I got here I saw a man with an adorable little mix. I asked "May I" and he said "thank you for asking - yes." Turns out it was a little mix rescue on its way to its forever home. The new owner and I then started talking about how people don't ask - they just assume that because it's a small dog it can be touched or picked up. Sheesh!


I'm sure he appreciated you asking. And yeah, until you have a small dog, you really have no idea what kind of liberties people assume they have because your dog is cute, small, and perceived to be harmless. God forbid someone touches them with no permission and get nipped! 

You know what's funny? We took Gus the very next day to an outdoor shopping area and two little girls, aged maybe 4 and 7, approached me and asked "May we pet your puppy?" I said "Sure! As long as it's ok with your parents." They both crouched down, let him sniff their hands, and very, very gently pet him. He immediately warmed to them and even whined when they left! 

It's funny how sometimes, little children know more about common courtesy than some "adults."


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

One day I was sitting at the park with Chloe when all of a sudden this woman came by without any warning, picked up Chloe and kissed her. I was so shocked...it happened so quickly, I didn't have time to respond. Then she said what a beautiful dog and walked away! It scared me because it happened so fast that she could have easily grabbed Chloe and took off. 

I always ask permission if I could pet someone's dog whether they are big or small.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I like to keep my three in the stroller when we go to place like the farmers market, pet boutiques etc; I understand it doesn't keep stupid from following or trying to touch the dogs, but it gives me better ways of protecting them from stupid to get the heck away from it! I know I have had someone where they were about to try to poke at The Fab Three........................... lets just put it nicely, they made a huge mistake! Provoking a momma bear = LOL someone running for their life................. so back to your question are you being overly protective/sensitive.......... ahem NOPE you are not!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

I would be FURIOUS! It has happened to me before as I live in a busy part of the city.

That is your dog, so any reaction you have is totally appropriate. if you dont want anyone to pick your dog up, that is your right and I think what you said to that woman was completely appropriate! She could have dropped him- our dogs are very little and it only takes a little bit of squirming for it to happen.

Please dont feel bad that you offended her. Maybe she will learn that she should ask permission next time.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

No, you did not overreact at all. People should always ask if they may PET your dog... much less pick UP your dog! and I have found that most people will ask for permission, it is only polite! 

I would have told her, "Lady, I don't care if you are the flippin' Dog Whisperer. You don't know my dog and my dog doesn't know you. If you were such an expert, you wouldn't go around touching, much less picking up dogs you DON'T KNOW!" What an idiot! Sorry, that just ticks me off!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry:I also hate it when at dog show and events someone gives your dog a treat with out asking. I know I upset a women at Brooksville last week but I let her know that I did NOT appreciate her giving Mercedes at treat:angry:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mom*

I always carry mine in crowds. I had a golden retriever pick him up is an 10 second time frame which resulted in two punctures with lung contusions. He was on antibiotics & pain meds for a week. As vet said you never know -carry him.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

elly said:


> :angry:I also hate it when at dog show and events someone gives your dog a treat with out asking. I know I upset a women at Brooksville last week but I let her know that I did NOT appreciate her giving Mercedes at treat:angry:


Oh I HATE that too. I haven't had that happen to me at a dog show before but it happened with Bailey at an ER VET CLINIC once. Someone WHO WORKED THERE gave him a huge Milkbone type treat the size of his head as I was checking out. :w00t: Why would you give a treat to a dog who was at the Emergency Vet (without asking) when you don't even know what the visit was for?? :huh: I was shocked someone who worked there would do that.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I NEVER let my dogs walk. I always use a stroller. I also have a leash on them, while they are in the stroller, and the leash is wrapped around the handle of the stroller, so its clear that I may not be holding them, but they are tethered to me. I trust NO ONE. I dont want my babies snatched right in front of me. I do let some people hold them, usually a nice girl, or child, or elderly person asks if they can pet him, and I let them hold my fluffs, it makes people so happy. But I would say no if a shady looking person asked. And its totally crazy that someone came up and picked your dog up.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Allison, it is such a good thing we weren't together when this happened! We would have both lost it on that lady. :angry: It is not okay to reach for someone's dog without permission...it was dangerous for the lady and for little Gus  . It only takes a minute for a fluff to snap/nip (even one that's not prone to doing so) when they feel surprised or threatened, so an "expert" would certainly know that! :blink: My other fear in our area is that someone would try to run away with him - that may be paranoid thinking, but I can't help but be concerned about it. Hi I'm Bridget and yes I'm a worrying and overprotective fluff mom. Therapy begins at 2:00 p.m. lol :HistericalSmiley:!


Count me in too!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I love to take my fluffs places and hear people just go ga-ga over them. I think that it's a secret little boost to my motherhood to hear people just falling all over my fur babies! BUT touching is a completely different thing. I do not like for anyone to touch my babies. I know where my hands have been but I can't tell you where theirs have been. I don't know...I am just an overprotective fur mommie I guess. I wasn't this overprotective with my skin kids....


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

CorkieYorkie said:


> No, you did not overreact at all. People should always ask if they may PET your dog... much less pick UP your dog! and I have found that most people will ask for permission, it is only polite!
> 
> I would have told her, "Lady, I don't care if you are the flippin' Dog Whisperer. You don't know my dog and my dog doesn't know you. If you were such an expert, you wouldn't go around touching, much less picking up dogs you DON'T KNOW!" What an idiot! Sorry, that just ticks me off!




HAHA totally agree!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allison, I am always shocked when strangers think they can just pick up our babies without asking, I think yu did the right thing, We can't go anywhere that someone is drawn to my Matilda, I HOLD HER if they want to touch her I let them but NEVER hold her


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Geeze...what the heck was she thinking?? I would have been livid! It's like someone coming up to your child and doing that as far as I'm concerned - you just don't do that.....way out of line!! And what if she did drop him OMG! You were not being over sensitive and from the sounds of it a lot kinder in how you dealt with it than I would have been!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

A little over two years ago, I was walking Gracie on a paved walking path in a nearby park. I stopped to talk to a couple I see frequently, and without warning the lady reached down and scooped Gracie up. Gracie immediately leaped from her arms and fell to the ground. I heard the sickening thud as her head hit the concrete! I rushed to the vet and thankfully she was okay. People mean no harm, but they don't think.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

educ8m said:


> A little over two years ago, I was walking Gracie on a paved walking path in a nearby park. I stopped to talk to a couple I see frequently, and without warning the lady reached down and scooped Gracie up. Gracie immediately leaped from her arms and fell to the ground. I heard the sickening thud as her head hit the concrete! I rushed to the vet and thankfully she was okay. People mean no harm, but they don't think.


:smscare2: Oh my goodness!! That is scary!! Good thing Gracie was ok. Was the lady apologetic at all? I hope she realized what she did wrong!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

You were right to be angry with that woman. It would of scared and shocked me. We also love to take Cassie out and enjoy the attention she gets.....but... I remember my breeder telling me that she never let's people pet her dogs. One day we were at Pet Smart and the sales person came up and petted Cassie.. Cassie was smelling her hand then she says " she probably is smelling the hamsters I just had..." So lesson learned...you never know where people's hands have been. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I think people like this really believe they are being friendly and don't realize they are actually being rude or the dangers that can come from picking up a stranger's dog. I know it can be aggravating to educate so many people each outing. It makes me want to put a sign on Leila saying Look but Don't Touch. Haha! Maybe I will just embroider that on a shirt or dress for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I think people like this really believe they are being friendly and don't realize they are actually being rude or the dangers that can come from picking up a stranger's dog. I know it can be aggravating to educate so many people each outing. It makes me want to put a sign on Leila saying Look but Don't Touch. Haha! Maybe I will just embroider that on a shirt or dress for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When you make a shirt or dress like this, I will be ordering three:w00t:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> :smscare2: Oh my goodness!! That is scary!! Good thing Gracie was ok. Was the lady apologetic at all? I hope she realized what she did wrong!


No, she didn't apologize! She acted like it was Gracie's fault since she jumped out of her arms. I didn't make a scene. I was too worried about a head injury and possible swelling. I headed home immediately and called the vet.


----------

